# Have you been turned off by a Beekeeping instructor?



## CuriousinVT (Sep 19, 2014)

I had my first Beekeeping Basics class Tuesday evening and I have to say that I was a little disappointed after the 100 mile round trip I came away with some personal comments, but no more real education in beekeeping than I began with. I guess reading gives you a head start. I wasn't the only one there that was ahead of the class, but questions about hive placement and Nucs and such are a little different from my showing the instructors that I had had a honey bee visit the day before the class which might have been a sign. (That is if you believe in signs and "fate".)

I think it was one of the instructors insisting that any bee on my property had to be from someone else's hive that made me wonder who was teaching this class. I've done a bit of homework on hives in this area and the closest bees I've found are 2-3 miles away. I'm not saying that the honey bees I've had visiting my property aren't from someone else's hives, but to dismiss the possibility that the bees could have swarmed in the spring and found a place somewhere closer than 2 - 3 miles away makes me wonder what reasoning there is for me to personally keep bees on my property if it's already so well taken care of by someone else's bees. (I've only seen 2 honey bees on my property this year although I know they've been here.)

If I go to the trouble of investing in beekeeping equipment only to have my bees struggling with someone else's bees I don't see the sense in it. I know that there is probably more than enough fruit and flowers in my area alone for my bees, but I guess I will have to look more closely in the neighbor's yards around me to find out just how hard the competition could get.

I am also interested in getting my bees through swarms, so whose bees will I be stealing if I get bees that are in the wall of someone's barn that doesn't want them there? If I decide to rear my own queens for myself and sale to other beekeepers, and there are so many bees from other hives around, is that really worth the effort? There has to be plenty of queens ready to be had if you just find those hidden hives.

I guess these are some of the reasons I really haven't decided to keep my own bees until I've had a chance to work with other bee keepers. Not just one mentor, but probably a few different bee keepers. So, I guess now I try to learn about the bees and how to understand them and maybe make things better for bees in my area. If that means having my own bees in the future for the education I can gain, then that's the route I take.

I hope the class can answer some of my questions without conflicting too much with what I've already observed and read. I know that if you ask 7 beekeepers the same question you'll get 8 different answers, but there has to be one truth in all of those answers and I just want to figure that out. I'm sure a lot of you can understand that concept.

Has anyone said something off hand that made you wonder why you want to keep bees or be a part of an apiary?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nope. Nothing someone else ever said kept me from doing something I want to do. It shouldn't you either.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't let the cart get in front of the horse.
Learn about bees and keeping them and if you are interested enough get some.
The solutions to all of your other concerns will come about in time as your knowledge about bees deepens. 

And I've been turned off by the butcher, the baker and the candlestick maker, the auto mechanic, a couple of teachers and a few college professors among others. Oh yeah, and more than one other beekeeper. It's a fact of life. Just have to move on.

Why are you interested in honey bees?


----------



## oliver.karp (Apr 7, 2014)

Just get some bees and don't stress about the small stuff. Beekeeping is not a ideology so relax and enjoy.


----------



## CuriousinVT (Sep 19, 2014)

I guess I was taken aback by this instructor's attitude that maybe I was interfering with someone else's bee that made me think about how I should treat the honey bees in my yard. I want to learn about bees and maybe by talking to other apiarists (Bee people, not necessarily bee keepers.) we can spark new ideas, come up with better techniques, or just educate others about the obvious need for honey bees.

It's very hard for me, personally, to think along the lines of being with bees alone because I had a stinging incident when I was about 10 - 12 years old that was so severe in the number of stings (Yellow jackets) that I still have a problem with stinging insects, but I have learned how docile Honey Bees can be and I'm ready to deal with Honey Bees with guidance. 

Do I want my own hive? Yes, someday. Will anything stop me? No. I guess I'm also more of a hobbyist and I don't want to have a business out of this. I just want to raise something a little more self reliant, that is productive, and something that can hopefully teach me something about being part of a system that tries to work for the good of the whole. 

Personally, I've been going through something lately that raising bees seems to speak to. (I'll leave it at that.)

Mostly, I'm Curious.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

What did you say to the guy about the bees in your yard? You going to feed them like stray cats or something? Most bees you see these days are probably managed, but it's still an assumption. And no, it's not like you just walk around in the forest or whatever and find wild bees with queens for the taking.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Beekeepers are people too and there are good ones and bad ones. Those that cant do usually teach.  Also some beeks think they know everything and preach a bit. Just do your own thing and don't worry about what others say. If you want bee's dont let anyone sway you.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

We have a guy here locally who teaches classes and has been for four of the whole five years he has been beekeeping. He has killed more bees than the vorroa mite locally but the Nubees just seem to hang on his every word. If you started shooting every such idiot in even a small town, you would soon run out of ammunition. Best to just let it pass and read some of the fine old posts here on this forum from people who have been doing this for a while and hopefully close to your area.

There are as they say many ways to skin a cat and so few single birds you should listen to. Listen to Crazy Roland, Mr Bush, Mr. Palmer, Miss Laurie, and a whole lot of others. You don't want to listen to the people who have read every book and never kept a hive alive three years. You have Til January to decide to buy bees as that is when you should know from where and who to get them. Then you have another couple months to figure out what equipment you need to make or buy for your adventure. At least I hope it is an adventure. It still is for me. or I might be addicted to those continuing doses of injected formic acid.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

That is if you believe in signs and "fate".

Yes, 'sign and fate' with the ability to change your own environment is
what I believe and practice everyday.

I can only say you think too much after the first basic beekeeping class. When I began I did not attend any class nor read any beekeeping books at all. I just jumped in cold to bought my first 2 hives at 5am from the almond farm. Got stung 6x on my right arm not knowing why. Got them killed when the Fall approached. Lesson learned my first year, bees and ants don't mix. Because beekeeping is very personal and location specific, don't let other ppl to influence you. Don't let curiosity kills the cat even before the cat can roam. When I took up beekeeping I only wanted one thing. And that is the honey. Three years later all I got are the bees but still no honey.
My local area does not have enough forage to support any honey production. Only enough for my bees to live on. I have to supplement feed during the summer dearth because of not enough forage. Time for a change this year. To change my local environment I bought some nectar producing forage seeds. This coming bee season is my honey harvest season with the increase in forage that I will be planting for them outside, on the field, by the creeks and at home. I also found out that my area is an excellent area to raise some exceptional queens because of the local environment that will support this operation. There are many local beekeepers around me and 2 big gardens out there every summer and Fall including my own as well. Turn this into a positive thinking idea that I will be expanding the local bee genetics by supplying some good gentle bees into the whole. It is not that one local carniolan worker bee foraging on my Nygers that ticked me off. What if all my bees foraging on this local beekeeper's clover patch nearby, huh. What others do outside of my beekeeping environment is there issue. I have my own issues to deal with every season. So far it is all hands on experience and experiments for me. I had made many mistakes along the way and killed many bees and queens but also learned a lot too. Who knows if one day you will go commercial or not. Even the seasoned beekeepers here said I cannot do certain things, it will not work they said for my situation. Some take a look at my screen name just to make fun of me. Do I care about their negative remarks. Back to beekeeping I go. I like to challenge my method to see if it works or not to verify what they said is true or not. So far it is all fun, fun, fun! Friends are made, bees are booming, I am happy, they are happy.
It is all local, personal and hands on. Only by keeping your first or 2 hives that you will learn what beekeeping is all about. Reading is reading, thinking is just thinking. Not from what someone else said what it should or shouldn't bee. As said, beekeeping is all local and personal. Don't let others to discourage you of what you think is right for your area. Curious? Combine beekeeping with gardening and photography/vids and see what you will get. Have you seen the rainbow color pollen before? I have....What do you think they look like, huh? 
If nothing else just sit there to observe your bees flying at different seasons of the year. One beekeeper here take it just for the therapeutic effects after the traumatic war. Still Curious? Time to get your own nuc hives. Other issues just let the time to play it out.


Beekeeping result over the years:


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Heck, at times I am even turned off by BEESOURCE! So I turn it off and go play with my bees and the heck with everybody else and their screwy opinions.

JMO

Rusty

(Beepro, love those queens!!!)


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

My first year I kept bees in a top bar hive and then decided I'd take the class and get my certification. When the class started someone asked the first instructor what he thought of top bar hives. His response was that they're stupid and a waste of money. The second instructors response was that they were illegal because they don't have moveable frames. The third instructor was a little nicer, he just said that they're better than no hives at all. I'm certified now and still keeping bees in top bar hives.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

CuriousinVT said:


> I guess I'm also more of a hobbyist and I don't want to have a business out of this. I just want to raise something a little more self reliant, that is productive, and something that can hopefully teach me something about being part of a system that tries to work for the good of the whole.


Get a good suit, boots, and gloves and ask Michael Palmer if you can tag along w/ him for a day. Or if you want to travel 100 miles farther come see me next May or June and get your hands into some beehives. I may have a suit that would fit you, or be too large for you.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Never been turned on by an instructor. lol

Seriously though, I have my hives within 1/4 of a mile of 32 hives from two other beekeepers. I only had one issue with robbing with a packaged bee hive. The other hives (all feral from cutouts) are fierce defenders of their hive from visiting bees.
I do what I want, say what I want. I am a leader and not a follower. Sure some people may look at you "funny" when you say you are going to try something. It's only because they don't have the kahunas to try. Do what you want... we only have one go around.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

CuriousinVT said:


> 1. to dismiss the possibility that the bees could have swarmed in the spring and found a place somewhere closer than 2 - 3 miles away makes me wonder what reasoning there is for me to personally keep bees on my property if it's already so well taken care of by someone else's bees. (I've only seen 2 honey bees on my property this year although I know they've been here.)
> 
> 2. I am also interested in getting my bees through swarms, so whose bees will I be stealing if I get bees that are in the wall of someone's barn that doesn't want them there?


1. I can't speak for your instructor. I know what I would say to this. if you are thinking of relying on ferral colonies for your property I would not consider such sources reliable. Certainly some swarm may have set up shop in your vicinity. they do it every year. it is what cut out are about. At the same time they do not reliably survive. IF you only want to capture swarms that are certain to have come from ferral colonies. All I can say is good luck finding them. I could have provided you with one two years ago that I know for a fact came from such a source. I was cutting out the colony at the time it swarmed. So it can happen. That single cut out resulted in 3 colonies.

2. I suppose if you want to look at capturing a swarm where it is not wanted as stealing you are free to do that. I consider it a public service. I also am aware it costs me about $75 or more per swarm to do so. I may get a colony out of it I may not. I do know this. I have a lot easier and more certain ways to get more colonies than capturing swarms. I know I look at it this way. A swarm is mine because I was the first oen to get to it. and I have been at a swarm when another local beekeeper showed up to capture it. It was still mine. I have shown up at a swarm to find him already capturing it. I stayed and helped him. Swarms are free for the taking. they belong to no one. If they came from a beekeepers hive. that beekeeper had far more opportunity to prevent swarming than I ever had at capturing it. I also have sources to capture swarms where it requires permission to be their and capture bees in the first place. That makes them mine by permission. So before you can claim it theft you have to establish that anyone owned it in the first place. Otherwise you are doing nothing more than cleaning up unwanted clutter.

As for signs and fate. I believe your interest in bees is a sign that your fate will be tumultuous at best. With excitement and disappointment at both extremes.

I say count the cost and determine if it is worth it.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

What beekeeping class was that? We have some great beekeeping educational opportunities in Vermont, and I was just wondering. I can relay your concerns to the group if you wish.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Never been turned on by an instructor. lol


You haven't been to the right meeting yet.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

awhile down the road you may see or at least understand what the instructor was trying to get at . if not the instructor may see some light. be tolerant and patient. sort thru some of the stuff on bee source it is good practice. a clue is to listen to the commercial operators, a couple have already answered this thread, they do not all agree on everything. look at the research from institutions that are reputable over a period of time. realize that much of beekeeping is local so always try to look at stuff from a similar climate... you will be fine.


----------



## JW Fletcher (Jun 23, 2014)

Don't let it get to you! next time check the little rascal for a brand. if she aint branded and she is on your range then she is a freeranging bee and you can feed her if you want to! Every Feral honey bee in the U.S. is from some domesticated hive at one time or another. 
Arkansas being a really rural setting, I personally have never bought a Bee and I probably never will.it's hard to teach an old Dog new tricks. Try not to let it steal your joy from the bees. let the bees show you what they want and you will bee a beekeeper and not just a beehaver.


----------



## jwhiteker (Apr 1, 2013)

Daniel Y said:


> if you are thinking of relying on ferral colonies for your property I would not consider such sources reliable. Certainly some swarm may have set up shop in your vicinity. they do it every year. it is what cut out are about. At the same time they do not reliably survive. IF you only want to capture swarms that are certain to have come from ferral colonies. All I can say is good luck finding them.


Daniel,
I don't want to step on your toes here my friend, but I feel the need to offer an opposing argument. In my own experience, I have had very limited positive experience with the purchase of packaged bees. 10,000 unhappy bees dumped into a funnel together on a traumatic day and then introduced to a queen they've never seen/smelled before and shipped through unknown conditions and expected to be dumped yet again and flourish... it just seems crazy the more I think about it.

Personally, I have had nothing but success with collecting feral swarms and doing local cutouts. The bees are already acclimated to this area (KS) and seem to be very receptive to staying in the area. I have two swarms that were collected late this spring and they each produced 3 supers full of honey this season. While I did not pull it all for myself, I thought that was pretty impressive compared to packages that I've ordered @ $125 that struggled to even maintain their numbers, let alone produce a good honey crop.

I'm sure not everyone's experience will be the same, but in my opinion, there is nothing more rewarding in beekeeping than collecting swarms and doing gentle cut-outs where bees have settled into a place where they are not welcome. I have also experienced almost non-existent varroa mites, DWV, nosema, etc. with feral bees.

With that said, I would support the idea that if a newbee is interested in purchasing bees, they should purchase a nuc from a local and reputable keeper. With a nuc, you will more than likely get a known good queen, with five frames of bees and brood that are of the right smell, with the correct ratio of house bees, workers, guard bees, etc. The more I research this great hobby of ours, the more this approach just makes sense to me.

- John <<--- stepping down off the soap box now.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Just learn as much as you can in class and don't worry. The bees will teach you the rest.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

It would be interesting to know the instructors impression of the situation. I can see him having a scenario to present that followed the common route of hiving a nuc or package. Perhaps at that point did not want to get off onto some different scenarios. I have had that situation arise when instructing a course (certainly not on beekeeping!) but a bit of diplomacy in explaining why, would be in order. Sometimes an individual will ask a question where the explanation will be a way above the average level of the class and will be more confusing than educational.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> You haven't been to the right meeting yet.


You crack me up!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The Bee Girls from Ont. Canada put out a calendar every year. Maybe you should check it out. oba.org


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

The best teachers for keeping bees are found inside a beehive.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Part of my responsibilities with our club is to find good presenters for our monthly meetings. I've tapped the best Beekeepers I know and and to be honest, most of them were not good at presenting what they know. It takes a different skill set to be a good instructor. 

Only two come to mind with both skill sets, Ollie Frank and Art Hall who are excellent local Beekeepers and are also excellent presenters.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

jwhiteker said:


> Daniel,
> I don't want to step on your toes here my friend, but I feel the need to offer an opposing argument. In my own experience, I have had very limited positive experience with the purchase of packaged bees. 10,000 unhappy bees dumped into a funnel together on a traumatic day and then introduced to a queen they've never seen/smelled before and shipped through unknown conditions and expected to be dumped yet again and flourish... it just seems crazy the more I think about it.
> 
> Personally, I have had nothing but success with collecting feral swarms and doing local cutouts. The bees are already acclimated to this area (KS) and seem to be very receptive to staying in the area. I have two swarms that were collected late this spring and they each produced 3 supers full of honey this season. While I did not pull it all for myself, I thought that was pretty impressive compared to packages that I've ordered @ $125 that struggled to even maintain their numbers, let alone produce a good honey crop.
> ...


I don't disagree. I have only purchased bees once. That was my original hive and it was a nuc produced specifically for me. I have quite a few swarms I have captured and a few cut outs. I am not saying the bees are not reliable although they can run a very wide range. The source is not. The majority of my hives have come from me producing my own nucs. I still capture swarms and do an occasional cut out but do not consider either a source of bees you can plan on.


----------



## DaveInThePacNW (Jul 4, 2013)

jwhiteker said:


> Daniel,
> 
> With that said, I would support the idea that if a newbee is interested in purchasing bees, they should purchase a nuc from a local and reputable keeper. With a nuc, you will more than likely get a known good queen, with five frames of bees and brood that are of the right smell, with the correct ratio of house bees, workers, guard bees, etc. The more I research this great hobby of ours, the more this approach just makes sense to me.
> 
> - John <<--- stepping down off the soap box now.


Couldn't agree more. It's what I did and I'm happy I did when I read about the problems people have purchasing bees from CA.

Furthermore, who cares if people around you have bees? Plenty of room for yours too.
Dave


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Nothing someone else ever said kept me from doing something I want


Very wise words.

cchoganjr


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Cleo,

Take a break from your hillbilly life in Kentucky and get out here to the honeybee capital of the world. Ollie our bee master has a great deal to teach you. Also, I need you to present at our next meeting.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

W/ a warm invitation like that, how can he politely refuse. Besides, who wouldn't rather go to CA than FL?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Of course. But I continue to seek out knowledge from whatever sources my path crosses. And of course I've been turned off by students too.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

crofter said:


> It would be interesting to know the instructors impression of the situation.


I and another beekeeper began the VBA workshop program a number of years ago. We found our membership declining and attendance at our summer meeting dropped to 20. Things started slowly, but after a few years we have 50 or so at each workshop, membership has blossomed, and we've outgrown two meeting venues. I've stepped back from teaching because of my workload, and some good beekeepers have stepped up to do the workshops and an educational series of classes. We're doing the best we can.

Not sure what class the OP is talking about. Colchester? I've PM'd him but received no reply. We are serious about offering good information, and I'm hoping thee OP will tell me exactly what was lacking in the class so I can suggest improvements to the organizers. I'm not doubting he has valid issues and I don't want this to go un-addressed. So, if the OP reads this, reply to me and I'll get on it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe the instructor did not express themselves well. Maybe the instructor was misunderstood. Maybe we don't know enough to evaluate the situation.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Maybe you should check it out. oba.org

It took me to the Ontario Bar Association...


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >t took me to the Ontario Bar Association...


try ontariobee.com


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> >Maybe you should check it out. oba.org
> 
> It took me to the Ontario Bar Association...


My mistake. Try ontariobee.com.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Nothing someone else ever said kept me from doing something I want to do.


I said the same **** thing to my Momma 40 yrs ago!! Then she took out the horse quirt she used on us four boys and changed my mind real quick!!! LMAO!!
Kids today aint seen a whipping till you been whipped with a working horse quirt!!!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Santa Caras said:


> Kids today aint seen a whipping till you been whipped with a working horse quirt!!!


Oh yeah? Try getting it with a Bucknell fraternity paddle.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Santa Caras said:


> Kids today aint seen a whipping till you been whipped with a working horse quirt!!!


Which is a good thing.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Doing stuff (beekeeping etc) is different from teaching. Great practical beekeeper is not necessary a great teacher. We all know this. Perhaps, the beekeeping beginners classes are performed by volunteers, who may not have proper training/experience to teach others. My personal experience with class (and the club) was close to negative. I meant, "teacher" was disorganized and spent first half of the class repairing the smoker ... next class - they were trying to sell us nucs ... next class was all about chemical treatment and I left ... Similar situation was in the club - you were enemy if you do not follow club's directives! Really. The directives were: "OK, guys. It is time to treat. Who already treated, rise your hands! You need to treat, NOW!!!!" ... "Hot beehive - requeen! You did not requeen yet? How, I told you to do so!!!!!" When club supported the letter opposing permission of the bees in Los Angeles, I left... I have no problem with this because it was very clear that I am a foreigner between those people. Similarly I often felt at beesource. Thus, I just use different resources, which are more comfortable to me. I read a lot of books, participate in bee-forums, learn Russian and Ukranian beekeeping. Recently I learned the basics of Swiss beekeeping. So far, my bee-hobby is pretty enjoyable. Besides, I lost one beehive when traveled in Europe - perhaps, pesticides poisoning, sad. I apologize for criticizing the class and club - nothing personal and I am sure they are doing great job in their way.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Of course. But I continue to seek out knowledge from whatever sources my path crosses. And of course I've been turned off by students too.


I couldn't agree more. I have had great teachers is all fields and others who were supposed to be great that I could not relate to at all. Fortunately, there is an abundance of information out there for everyone to learn so you do not have to rely on one teacher only. Be warned though, the most important lessons in beekeeping are learned through experience with the bees themselves, not from books or teachers. In that way, beekeeping is just like making love, learning it from a book does not prepare you for the reality of actually doing it.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

dudelt said:


> ..... beekeeping is just like making love, learning it from a book does not prepare you for the reality of actually doing it.


Well, that's an analogy I've never heard before! :applause:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

dudelt said:


> In that way, beekeeping is just like making love, learning it from a book does not prepare you for the reality of actually doing it.


inch: So that's where I went wrong. :doh:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey CuriousinVT, how about a reply. You made your comments and I'm attempting to understand your issues. Seriously, don't criticize folks that are trying to help and then disappear. No matter where this thread has gone, I'm trying to help you, and improve out Vermont beekeeping community.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

AWOL


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Charlie B said:


> Cleo,
> 
> Take a break from your hillbilly life in Kentucky and get out here to the honeybee capital of the world. .


Charlie B. Would love to visit you and Ollie. Ya'll (how's that for hillbilly), have forgotten more about beekeeping than I will ever know. Thanks for the invite, but, will have to put it on hold for a while.

Sqkcrk.. Why don't you come down to Florida some time. I will take you bass fishing on Okeechobee. Then we can help Jon split some hives.

cchoganjr


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Ya'll (how's that for hillbilly), have forgotten more about beekeeping than I will ever know.
> 
> Sqkcrk.. Why don't you come down to Florida some time. I will take you bass fishing on Okeechobee. Then we can help Jon split some hives.
> 
> cchoganjr


If they've forgotten that much, what's left between them to teach you? 

Me go to FL? Ya never know. Problem is, besides the 1200 mile round trip, all Jon will want to do is work. That's how he has fun.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> all Jon will want to do is work. That's how he has fun.


You are right about that. He lives in the bee yards. 

He is a great source of knowledge, with experience to back it up. I love having breakfast with him in Moore Haven and picking his brain about beekeeping. He not only knows beekeeping, but, he can talk about it in a way that anyone can understand. Just watch out for his zingers, while he is explaining things, he is also testing you.

I believe he would be a great instructor for new beekeepers. A lifetime of knowledge.

cchoganjr


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> ... he can talk about it in a way that anyone can understand. Just watch out for his zingers, while he is explaining things, he is also testing you.
> 
> I believe he would be a great instructor for new beekeepers. A lifetime of knowledge.
> 
> cchoganjr


 You need to video his talk and post on youtube! People, who can teach are rare! Knowledge and wisdom need to be transferred to next generation. I personally, would be delighted to watch the video.


----------



## CuriousinVT (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry for being absent. I was waiting for the second class that took place last night to post further comments and just came in tonight to say something and found Michael Palmer's posts. The same instructor, who is new, made another comment about a question I had last night and again I guess we are just not on the same wavelength. There was nothing insulting here, I just feel as though he thinks his comment was bluntly humorous (?). He does know what he's talking about although he was getting overwhelmed on his own last night. At the first class he had a co-instructor so I think he just needs to find his style of instructing in a classroom.

I'm sure he'd be great in the yard, The bees might calm him down a little.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I received your pm courious and will write you back soon. Thanks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cerezha said:


> You need to video his talk and post on youtube! People, who can teach are rare! Knowledge and wisdom need to be transferred to next generation. I personally, would be delighted to watch the video.


Haha, you don't know Jon. That'll never happen.  It would be something, but he isn't really interested in such things.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Haha, you don't know Jon. That'll never happen.


True. Jon is great to talk to, but, you have to earn his trust before he will just start spouting info. He is so interesting to talk to, and not just about beekeeping. He is sort of like the GREAT philosopher. By the way, he likes prime rib. I took him to Labelle last Winter for their prime rib, sorta like an appreciation for what he teaches me.

It is people like Jon that could really help a lot of newbees.

cchoganjr


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

One at a time.


----------

